# Downstairs Washroom Renovation



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I am renovating the downstairs washroom in preparation for an upcoming house renovation. The downstairs washroom may be the only available for quite some time so now is the time to do it.

The pics below show the beauty decor from the previous home owner. :wallbash:

Nothing like carpet in a washroom. There was carpet in the upstairs bathroom as well and it was covering tiles as nice as the ones in the pics below.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I peeled off some wallpaper and after spraying with water, the glued paper below scraped off easily. Of coarse under that is a layer from  . There's no design on it, they just left the glue layer and papered over that. It took aboout an hour to scrape off only a foot of this entity. 























Anyone got a good method to romove this stuff?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

The floor appears to be up about an inch and a half. Not sure why this is, perhaps something to do with the drains or vents.

I pulled the shower out and found the drain installed with some goop around a 1-1/2'' copper pipe.

Is this how a shower drain is supposed to be installed?












































I will post updates as I proceed.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Showers need a 2" drain. Sure hope you do not have to meet any codes in your area. 
Not even close to being enough clearance for that toilet.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks Joe.

I need to move the drain for the shower, so I'll look into the 2''. I like to do stuff to code, not necessarily pull permits for each thing.
I'll also be getting a smaller vanity and swing the toilet 90*

I just checked and saw a 1-1/2" copper pipe coming out for venting of the 3 fixtures. Is this big enough?


Proposed:












Existing:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I ripped out all the carpet and two of the walls are clear of drywall.
The other two walls will get a layer of new drywall as cleaning off the old wallpaper will be slower than re drywalling the whole room. The ceiling drywall will stay.











































Next thing will be to remove the fixtures and rip out the sub floor to see what kind of surprises are waiting with the drain system.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the layout figured out to meet code and still come out with a larger vanity than I have now.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

That shower drain looks like someone threw a wax toilet seal in between the inside and outside. Someone did some crazy work there. Good luck with rest of it, hopefully that's all you find wrong.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

jackie treehorn said:


> That shower drain looks like someone threw a wax toilet seal in between the inside and outside. Someone did some crazy work there. Good luck with rest of it, hopefully that's all you find wrong.


Oh yeah. Everything the PO did is cobbled together. I love the way he installed the dimmer switches by stripping off some insulation, wrapping another wire around the bare spot and hitting it with black tape.

Ya just got to know the drains will be whacked.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

looks like you got your work cut out for you there. If you want to remove wallpaper I have found using liquid fabric softener and water, works like a charm, soak the wall have a smoke and then it should come off easily. I would also recommend installing insulation for sound purposes. Also I would use cement board for the shower area unless you are going to install a standing shower kit. Will look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

fixrite said:


> looks like you got your work cut out for you there. If you want to remove wallpaper I have found using liquid fabric softener and water, works like a charm, soak the wall have a smoke and then it should come off easily. I would also recommend installing insulation for sound purposes. Also I would use cement board for the shower area unless you are going to install a standing shower kit. Will look forward to seeing your progress.


 
Thanks fixrite.

I've got an easier way to take down the paper and that's by rocking right over it.

I am using a stand up kit but I will use the green wallboard any way.

Anyhow, I got the light switch box moved to the inside of the washroom as it was outside before and it rubs me the wrong way having it there.













The wire was a bit short so I ran it over to a j-box in the laundry room and ran it back. I installed a double box so I can wire in the new fan.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

DOH!

The switch box ended up back out in the hallway. Too close to the shower.
























Next order of business was getting the fan installed.












Tight fit. Just made it.














Wired up and running.





















Just the fun part of the fan install left. "Drilling" a 4-1/4'' hole thru the wall beside the dryer vent.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

I always use solid piping for my ducting as it doesn't get clogged with lint, same as my dryer. Just something to think about for next project. The bathroom fans I install I usually buy ones that are motion activated so I have no need for a switch. They are on always but on very low, works like a dream.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

fixrite said:


> I always use solid piping for my ducting as it doesn't get clogged with lint, same as my dryer. Just something to think about for next project. The bathroom fans I install I usually buy ones that are motion activated so I have no need for a switch. They are on always but on very low, works like a dream.


Thanks fixrite.

I prefer hard pipe as well. The run of the flex is only 3', so no worrys. Its pulling steam only. This washroom will only be used during the house renovation. After that there will be two new full baths upstairs and its likely the shower will never be used again.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I pulled the vanity and capped the pipes. The PO must have had 2 extra mirror tiles lying around and figured he had a good way to get rid of them. :huh:











I pulled the rock off the wall to the right of the vanity and then moved to the last wall behind the toilet. What a nice insulating job I found.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Got a look at the drain and vent pipe routing in the wall.

I'm no expert but I think it looks OK.
2" out of the floor from the toilet and shower to a 1-1/2" where the 1-1/4" from the sink joins in. The 1-1/2" then goes out and up into the upstairs bathroom wall where it joins into a 3" stack and out the roof.























Thanks for looking,


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the toilet removed and the last of the drywall and insulation off.
I then removed the supply lines and cleaned and extended the vanity drain to its new location.












I got the wires and supply pipes for the vanity rerouted and roughed in.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the sub floor ripped out and started digging out the drain pipes from the shower and toilet.

The shower drain was 2". They had it reduced to 1-1/2'' ot the top of it.























Chunks of clay tile buried in the ground. I find stuff buried everywhere I dig on my property. I used the jackhammer to break them into bits to get them out.













Of coarse I didn't realize that I was at a "Y" intersection. I guess that's why all the pros around here tell us to hire experts. I sure hope I didn't crack anything. I will be having my buddy Kall come in to run the new pipes. He's a master plumber. He's calling a guy to scope all the drain pipes first.











Here's a pic showing all the pipes and where they are/were from and where they go.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

New drain lines mocked up ready for gluing.

Thanks to the guys in the plumbing forum for answering questions regarding this run.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got the pipes all glued up, tested for leaks and then layed down on a bed of sand. 














I also got the concrete down today. Tomorrow I need to move a wall as the shower base is alot bigger than I first thought. :huh:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I finally lost it with the strapping on the block wall. It was at so many planes that the drywall screws would pop right thru if I left it. I got the strapping all torn down, insulation up and new 2x3 strapping started.














This shot shows a problem that would bite me when it was time for the 2 storey addition. Since the floor joists will be cut back to make room for a brick ledge and the new sill plate will be pretty much flush with the inside of the block, I had to rip out the top board from the window.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I finished the strapping over the foam board. I also got the plumbing done and the pipes insulated.





















































































Thanks for looking,


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Yeah!

Finally feels like I'm getting somewhere.
After furring out the crooked walls for a bunch of hours I got the drywall done.

Start the mud tomorrow.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Mudding going slowly. I'm still using too much. I think I'll never learn....


























I decided to cut the tiles while the mud was drying. I lucked out and got three walls with exactly half tiles. Not much cutting re'qd. :thumbsup:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got everything primed and painted.



























Then the tile fun began......

















By the time I got from one wall to the other , I was buttering the tiles about 1/2".:furious: Of coarse it helps to know what you're doing so next time I will know to use some self leveling. I decided to use some dry pack in this case. I just hope it wasn't a mistake...






























Tiles down and grouted along with shower and toilet.....


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

A couple more pics. Huge improvement on toilet space.....















After furring out the wall, I came about 1/2'' shy of code on the wall side of the toilet. No big deal though.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Vanity and towel bars installed temporarily. Tiles should finally be arriving soon. All these pics were taken about 7 weeks ago. I was going to wait til I was done but thought this thread was due for an update....













































The vanity mirror was too "thick" so I hung it over the toilet and used a mirror over the sink. The cupboard will be needed if 6 of us will be living off one washroom during the 2 story renovation....



















New door, from the hallway side. You can see the light and fan switch back outside of the washroom....















I seen this casing design on a thread here and had to copy it. I think it came out great.....



















The washroom is too small to take a full pic of the door even. I believe its about 36 square feet......































I just got the window changed and the finish carpentry done this weekend....





















Now, if the tiles ever arrive I can finish this project so I can move forward with my drawings and submit for permit. :thumbsup:

Thanks for following along,


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, what a difference. Nicely done.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

Really cool thread, looks fantastic, thanks!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Well, Ive been waiting 8 or 9 weeks for tiles. I called the store and was told they were discontinued. Just gotta love the morons working for these places....


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I finally got some tiles and had time to start putting them up. :thumbup:









































Thanks for looking.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Final pics:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

More pics.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

A few more...



























































































And that's about it folks. 

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks slick.

I like the colors.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Looks slick.
> 
> I like the colors.


Thanks Windows.
I finally picked a real color rather than using neutrals.


----------



## MikoMcGreg (Feb 11, 2014)

This bathroom plan isn't much more than a toilet and a sink. For downstairs guests, you'll probably want to install a powder room, guest bathroom, half bath--all different names for the same thing. . .


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

MikoMcGreg said:


> This bathroom plan isn't much more than a toilet and a sink. .


No, I guess not. 

A shower is not much more, so you are correct.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a _little_ late to this thread but, WOW! this is a beautiful bathroom 123pugsy. You do nice work!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm reading the 'Total House Rebuild' thread, http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/total-house-rebuild-bungalow-two-storey-276978/index3/ where I got the link to this thread, and see that you had to tear the floor of this bathroom out. OUCH!








.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> I'm reading the 'Total House Rebuild' thread, http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/total-house-rebuild-bungalow-two-storey-276978/index3/ where I got the link to this thread, and see that you had to tear the floor of this bathroom out. OUCH!
> .


Thanks.

Tear out the floor? Knock down the whole house is more like it, ha.

It actually was a good thing the bowing in foundation wall was discovered though, since I have a brand new house now including the basement. I'm glad it happened this way even though it is a lot more work and money.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I posted that before I finished reading the rest of your other thread - about 3 hours of worthwhile reading. I think I figured it out right about the time they started tearing the house down..... a little slow :vs_bulb::biggrin2:.


----------



## djenks (Oct 23, 2016)

I like that tile!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

djenks said:


> I like that tile!


Thanks. Real slate.

The wife likes it also also and is requesting the same look in one of the new washrooms in the new house.

Watch it be discontinued now....lain:


----------

